
Who Needs Advanced Math? Not Everybody - bootload
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/07/education/edlife/who-needs-advanced-math-not-everybody.html
======
officialchicken
Why? He doesn't like Common Core and wants to lower the bar.

Everyone needs logic and philosophy, abstract thinking, and the ability to
prove (or disprove) with facts or evidence.

This guy, more than anyone else, really really needs to read, comprehend, and
understand 'Software is eating the world' to understand exactly how wrong he
is. But at 86 years old, I doubt his ability to grok anything that doesn't fit
his predefined narrative and views.

